
Temporary code never is - ivey
http://troy.yort.com/temporary-code-never-is
======
CalmQuiet
Fits with my experience: So I appreciate having it stated so succinctly and
pithily - anything that helps me stay "on the wagon" of good (if not speedy)
practices.

Just to add to his three good reasons one "bad" (but motivating) reason for
not writing "disposable crap": you save the embarrassment of having someone
else read the "stuff you never meant to leave in."

